# JBL T-595 LIMITED ED



## Old Skewl

Not mine! Owned a set of the T-545 back in the day and they were the Holy Grail of 6x9 speakers. T-595 is a later release of the same speaker. Local guy had (10) in the rear deck of his '70 Olds Cutlass.

JBL T595 Limited Edition 6 x 9 Loudspeakers Same as T545 | eBay


----------



## 94VG30DE

Would be cool for an old school build for something that had 6x9 stock


----------



## Coppertone

Wait a minute am I reading that correctly, $499.00 for 6X9 speakers? I'm not knowledgable when it comes to 6x9's but are they really selling like that ?


----------



## Old Skewl

I have been watching for a set for a few months. NIB sets seem to bring around $400. Used sets in the $200 range. There is another set listed too for less, but no pics of the speakers themselves. Again not mine!

RARE JBL T595 Limited Edition 3 Way 6 x 9 Speakers Same as T545 | eBay

There have not been any listed for at least 2 months that I have seen. I really have no use for them now. I had '69 Nova SS I originally wanted them for, but have since sold.


----------



## Coppertone

So with all of that being said, do you really feel that these speakers are worth $499.00 ?


----------



## Coppertone

As much as I enjoy spending money, and I do it well lol I'm not feeling this as a purchase..


----------



## Old Skewl

I didn't realize the 595 was so different from the 545. I would love to hear them both back to back. I loved my 545's. Damn they were loud. The efficiency on those speakers must have been crazy too! I would never pay that kind of money for them either. Maybe $200-300 depending on condition.


----------



## eviling

hmm these seem special..wonder if they'd go well with a set of jbl660gti's ran passive with some rear fill. a buddy of mine has me really considering rear fill.


----------



## JAX

oh yeah, I had some of the originals in the back of my 76 Camaro...but I know damn sure I didnt pay $400 for them cause I didnt have that much to blow on 6x9's 

guys down the street who had T/A's and always wanted to drag had 2 pr in back deck on theirs. could here them all the way down the street. 

they dont make speakers like that any more..lol


----------



## Coppertone

I see that he now has a make an offer button, I'm willing to go as high as $250.00 for them.


----------



## Coppertone

Well that was quick, I made an offer of $250.00 and I was slapped silly and declined. Oh well I did my best..


----------



## eviling

Coppertone said:


> Well that was quick, I made an offer of $250.00 and I was slapped silly and declined. Oh well I did my best..


Yeah that's what I offered I even offered 250$ and.I.believe 250$ is a high.end value. He's asking way to much their nifty but not top end even by standards back than

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Coppertone

I sent him a message stating that $250 is the best IMO that he will get for them. I guess he wants to prove me wrong.


----------



## JAX

eviling said:


> Yeah that's what I offered I even offered 250$ and.I.believe 250$ is a high.end value. He's asking way to much their nifty but not top end even by standards back than
> 
> Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2



really? just what back in the mid 80's was better ? they were bi-ampable and high power and massive.

I have not really seen any 6x9 that had the build of the originals. Not sure about these cause never seen any but you said " not top end even by standards back then"

back then sparkomatic , craig and Jensen were all over..just what out was better ?


----------



## Old Skewl

cajunner said:


> nothing competed with the T545.
> 
> Pioneer had their "Maxxial" stuff, their squawker was okay but the JBL was fierce, it didn't make sense until you understood that the woofer cone was doing all that 500hz-4Khz screaming.
> 
> Alpine wasn't very loud, just had a nice, smooth balance
> 
> Cerwin Vega had their cast frames with the circuit breaker but they weren't able to put down the JBL's.
> 
> for several years you could get the JBL copies, what were they called, UREI or something like that, but I never heard them. I did hear from people that they didn't put out as loud as the originals but weren't bad.


I think you covered most of what was relevant in the market at the time. IMHO the JBL stomped them. Not sure what was a better package at the time?


----------



## eviling

Coppertone said:


> I sent him a message stating that $250 is the best IMO that he will get for them. I guess he wants to prove me wrong.


I messaged him too. Hopfuly one of us convinces him. He's just a flipper though from what I can tell. He prolly got em stupid cheap and thinks he struck it rich lol 


Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JAX

eviling said:


> I messaged him too. Hopfuly one of us convinces him. He's just a flipper though from what I can tell. He prolly got em stupid cheap and thinks he struck it rich lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2



so you offered $250 for speakers you dont think were even "top end" by mid 80's standards? 

your words...and I am still trying to figure out why you said them.

seems like $250 is a lot to spend on "nifty" speakers


----------



## eviling

JAX said:


> so you offered $250 for speakers you dont think were even "top end" by mid 80's standards?
> 
> your words...and I am still trying to figure out why you said them.
> 
> seems like $250 is a lot to spend on "nifty" speakers


I offered 200$ first post said himself they weren't the speakers he desired but the ones he ran. It's still jbk sexiness  

Might I ask why you seem to take it so personal ? 

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eviling

Oh I am just now realising I caused this whole **** storm. Haha good stuff. -_- ok I'm checking out on this one. Sounded like it wasn't very high end to me but the more I read now sounds notching still only nifty to me not needed. If I wanted that kind of power I could do it much cheaper unless he's dropping that price they would Probably be bitching for my plans  

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JAX

I wouldn't call it a ****storm but you made a statement and I am still wanting to know what you were thinking when you said it . 

If you say they were not that great well then what was back in the mid 80's that was so good? 

That's all i am trying to find out. 

I am not trying to say these were the best. I am trying to find out the reasoning for the remark in case I was familiar with what you are referring to. M

Honestly that was a statement I would think warrants more info


----------



## eviling

JAX said:


> I wouldn't call it a ****storm but you made a statement and I am still wanting to know what you were thinking when you said it .
> 
> If you say they were not that great well then what was back in the mid 80's that was so good?
> 
> That's all i am trying to find out.
> 
> I am not trying to say these were the best. I am trying to find out the reasoning for the remark in case I was familiar with what you are referring to. M
> 
> Honestly that was a statement I would think warrants more info


Let it go.

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JAX

Ok, so you were just running your mouth and now you realize you were wrong ? 

I was asking an honest question and you want to ignore it cause you had no basis for what you said .


----------



## JAX

cajunner said:


> the guy was trying to buy a used set for 250 bucks, he's not going to talk them up in case he's in competition with someone on here for an active auction...
> 
> I'd talk them down too, heck they ain't all that and a bag of chips...
> 
> no way that seller is going to get rid of them for 400, 500 bucks...
> 
> 
> lol...


I really don't care but when he said " they weren't that top end ... Blah blah blah " then I expected to find out what was better. Cause I was around back then and there was no speakers that looked like the JBL. 

I owned some and they were pretty impressive , even if it was just a big frame ...compared to everything else back then. 

Even today they don't have full range drivers like these . 


If the guy was just talking then say hey I was just talking. 

Don't tell me to drop it cause you can't back up your own words with at least an opinion . 

I myself wouldn't pay much for them cause I can't use them. 

I saw these a while back but I had no need.


----------



## eviling

JAX said:


> Ok, so you were just running your mouth and now you realize you were wrong ?
> 
> I was asking an honest question and you want to ignore it cause you had no basis for what you said .


Have you no sense of common sense man it was my ill informed statmebt it was already said in one post if that's jot enough for you blow it our your ass because now you've just annoyed me with this ********. Jesus let it go man ! **** sake.

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JAX

eviling said:


> Have you no sense of common sense man it was my ill informed statmebt it was already said in one post if that's jot enough for you blow it our your ass because now you've just annoyed me with this ********. Jesus let it go man ! **** sake.
> 
> Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2





common sense? I am not the one who was talking out their ass was I ?




eviling said:


> Oh I am just now realising I caused this whole **** storm. Haha good stuff. -_- ok I'm checking out on this one. Sounded like it wasn't very high end to me but the more I read now sounds notching still only nifty to me not needed. If I wanted that kind of power I could do it much cheaper unless he's dropping that price they would Probably be bitching for my plans
> 
> Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


if this **** here was you admitting you were wrong then sorry. I couldnt quite figure out what the **** you were saying ...." ..sounds notching still only nifty to me not needed" 

sorry if my common sense couldnt figure out you half ass sentence that made half sense. I got it now. you were wrong. thats all I needed to know. 

you totally missed my point and that was "was there a better speaker" which case you never said apparently cause you were just talking


----------



## eviling

cajunner said:


> maybe he was trying to keep the interest in these speakers low, so he could take them for 250, as that's all he wants to spend and he really wants them?
> 
> that's what I was reading between the lines.


Haha

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Old Skewl

Holy Crap! What happened while I was gone? LOL!


----------



## spaceace60

I had a cpl sets of T545's back in the day!(early 80's) I remember feeling like I was so ahead of the times lol! I had a highend Kenwood cassette deck a separate crossover/eq. and subs back in 85/86' hell no one around my area even knew what subwoofers/x-overs were in cars lol! and I had a cpl Kenwood Kac amps ect and those Jbl T545's(they rocked!) and damn I was king all in a custom painted 70 Mach1!! just got outta the Marines(as I bought most of this stuff over seas!) but back to why I posted I actually found a pr of T545's(sealed in the box)covered in about an in of dust at an audio shop in Erie,Pa.about 15-20yrs later!,the guy said they had been there for yrs! he's like Hey a $100 and their yours!(he had no idea what they were!(I love when that **** happens lol!) but I will say I don't think the T595's were as good as the T545's not sure what was different(as they look identicle)but I didn't feel they were nearly as good??? maybe I just remember the T545's being better than they were?? anyways looks like Focal has a set that just might be as good(even better?)model PC710's(7x10's)list for $649.00 weigh 17lbs a set(not sure how much T545's weighed in at?)but they were heavy too! anyone heard these Focals yet be really nice to see a pr of killer 6x9's again after all these yrs?? thanks Jim


----------



## spaceace60

cajunner said:


> I know someone here has read this thread and has owned both the T545 and these T595.
> 
> would be nice to know what their differences were, come on JBL aficionado types, there's not much else going on to just sit there in your infinite mellon collie..


I have owned both incl the 6.5 T??(they were beastly too!)1st time I heard them a fellow Marine had T545's in rear and the 6.5 T's in front and I was so blowed away he started with Accept"ball's to the wall"and the hair on my arms stood up!! then I ran out and just had to have them! lol I bought the T595Le.'s about 10yrs later and I was so wound up to hear them(as I missed my old T545's)and bragged them up so much! but the T595's didn't really have the magic??(even though they looked exactly the same!)I had good amps on them!(art series ppi's) which im sure were better than the old kenwoods I had on the T545's back in the day?? I used to love cranking them up with some old Judas Priest Exciter,hell bent for leather or Ted Nugent"stranglehold lol! or the 1st time I heard a big dollar car system starting off with Accepts opening riff to Ball's to the wall!!(made my hair on my arm stand up!) there are just some tracks that are good system testers lol! now its all rap garbage and how much can we make the body of the car rattle I like a system that can kickass on super clean midrange(guitars,vocals,ect!)with some authority!! I mean what the hell is Db drags?? a noise level completion? I actually walked up to a guys car the other day(noticed it had decals"member of the 145Db club or some dumb ****?)so I was like "hey can I take a listen?? and he responds with its not really set up to listen to!,it's for competition I about feel on the floor laughing! do people really spend a ton of $ for an audio system that isn't worth listening to??? I mean am I getting old or are kids just retarded these days???:laugh:


----------



## cajunner

guitars on T545's was uncommonly good, I don't know if it's just my memory playing tricks on me but the first edition of these 6X9's was the best. I think they had used an edge-wound coil, and a lighter weight, lightly pressed pulp cone, and that urethane surround for a low compliance, higher FS tuning. They didn't dig too deep but when you were jamming good ol' rock and roll, you didn't need 30 hz capable either.

the rate of returns on these first editions was too high, and the pulp cones were being deteriorated by the car interior moisture, so they changed the formula and added more polypropylene coating, making the cones less efficient and more durable. The surrounds were changed to foam, you had a little better bass response from the second series but not quite as powerful in the midrange. Those first ones out, were fantastic but didn't hold up that well, the cones got soft and people would overpower the coils.

by the time the third revision came along where they experimented with titanium balanced dome tweeters and poly midranges, they had lost a lot of their former, unparalleled output ability but they would last longer, I think the time came when honestly rating the speakers from 40 hz to 18 Khz, with 100 watts, changed to 150 watts RMS, and 300 peak, to compete with the ratings of Pioneer who was winning sales on their highest end 6X9's by coming in cheaper and with a higher max watts figure.

I remember paying 248, for those first editions and then 199 for the second editions, both on special sales from a high end store in NOLA, within about 2 years of each other.

I saw them going for 129 on a blowout about 2 years later, when people were all caught up in the component speakers that had hit the market, and people quit trying to fit these humongous frames into their factory locations. About that time too, you saw a lot of cars move away from the 6X9" size to either 6.5" or 5X7"


----------



## JAX

lol I think you guys are right cause I remember when the guys fews houses over had a couple pair of these in the back of their trans am and I had to have some in my camaro.

it took a couple years but I did and when I got them they didnt seem to have as much wow as when I first heard them. 

either way either version , for a 6x9 speaker they were pretty awesome. 

they were built more like a sub frame wise...have never seen a speaker like it since


----------



## spaceace60

cajunner said:


> guitars on T545's was uncommonly good, I don't know if it's just my memory playing tricks on me but the first edition of these 6X9's was the best. I think they had used an edge-wound coil, and a lighter weight, lightly pressed pulp cone, and that urethane surround for a low compliance, higher FS tuning. They didn't dig too deep but when you were jamming good ol' rock and roll, you didn't need 30 hz capable either.
> 
> the rate of returns on these first editions was too high, and the pulp cones were being deteriorated by the car interior moisture, so they changed the formula and added more polypropylene coating, making the cones less efficient and more durable. The surrounds were changed to foam, you had a little better bass response from the second series but not quite as powerful in the midrange. Those first ones out, were fantastic but didn't hold up that well, the cones got soft and people would overpower the coils.
> 
> by the time the third revision came along where they experimented with titanium balanced dome tweeters and poly midranges, they had lost a lot of their former, unparalleled output ability but they would last longer, I think the time came when honestly rating the speakers from 40 hz to 18 Khz, with 100 watts, changed to 150 watts RMS, and 300 peak, to compete with the ratings of Pioneer who was winning sales on their highest end 6X9's by coming in cheaper and with a higher max watts figure.
> 
> I remember paying 248, for those first editions and then 199 for the second editions, both on special sales from a high end store in NOLA, within about 2 years of each other.
> 
> I saw them going for 129 on a blowout about 2 years later, when people were all caught up in the component speakers that had hit the market, and people quit trying to fit these humongous frames into their factory locations. About that time too, you saw a lot of cars move away from the 6X9" size to either 6.5" or 5X7"


That all makes sense now! as I mostly played guitar rock/metal(midrange guitar stuff!)and I remember the sensitivity was insane on these! they were like the most efficient speaker I've ever had! hell I remember literally placing thin cloth over the tweets to tone them down a bit!(as they just screamed!)it's hard to believe that minor changes in cone material/surrounds make so much difference in how these sounded! too bad they wouldn't go back to the drawing board and update something based off this design?? like a component set using the same style woofer ect and also some 6.5's to fit todays cars! I'm sure JBL has gotta be aware of what they had?? as 30yrs later people still rant a rave over those T545's! anyone reading this should check out the Focal Pc710's(7x10)they come with an adapter ring to fit a 6x9 setup! they weigh 17lbs and appear to be built a lot like the T545's they also have a treble switch and can be bi-amped!! list is $649.00 cheapest set I found was $399.00 a set? so at that price they better do something?? I also was looking into Cdt's Es-0690 gold series 6x9's also $300 a pr. if anyone has heard either of these speakers let me know what you think of them?? and another thing that really shined on the T545's was the tone!! they were so perfect for arena rock/80's hair metal music! as a professional guitarist that's something that I really noticed and everything else I've heard doesn't have that magic?? and trust me I have all top notch stuff in my ride! the only speaker I rant a rave about now are the Pioneer Stage4 TS-062prs 2-5/8" mids! these little guys kickass!(these are a must!!)they add soooo much to front staging,vocals ect! and just like the T545's they crank! you would never believe so much sound could come outa of a speaker this size! I have Polk Sr6500's($750 a pr.)and they don't impress me nearly as much as the stage4's I have an Mechman 240amp alt,Alpine W910hu,Alpine H701 w/rux controller(any opinions on H701 vs newer H800?)Alpine Type X subs,old school Phoenix Gold amps(M series/Zx series)not sure what I'm gona use in rear 6x9 spot?? I've always had rear fill but wondering if I should go without and add more to the front?(like extra set of Stage4 2-5/8"'s)like to hear some opinions on that as well?? and has anyone experimented with any BBE stuff in their cars?? as it always helped on guitar rigs and live Pa systems!! ok enuff rambling lol! thanks everyone! Jim


----------

